# The ongoing saga of Frau's old house...before, during & after shots



## glamgirrl (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought this 1940's bungalow last July- been working on it ever since. I knew going in that the roof needed reshingling, but I didn't know the chimney had been leaking for about 10years! Which equals 1 rotted joist, a whole lot of mold, tearing down a wall right to the siding to rebuild. This is the wall between the kitchen & dining room. Then there's the bathroom- what started out as just recaulking the tub quickly turned into gutting the whole thing when I discovered more mold and crumbling drywall along with a rotten floor. I've also had the electrical upgraded and got the roof done. Had planned to do the roof ourselves, but a broken foot and a sprained ankle nixed that idea, so I had to hire someone- at least I already had all the supplies!
I've also painted pretty much the whole place, and I installed laminate floors throughout. Had to do some self leveling cement first (probably should have done more of that!) Now I'm working on the baseboards and trim- the previous owner just slapped white latex over old oil paint and it's peeling of course. Not fun to scrape, but at least it mostly comes off easy! I'm going to replace all the door & window trims- easier and nicer than scraping and painting. They're not in great shape anyway. 
Someday, I hope to redo the kitchen, but the budgets not there now, so I'm fixing it up as best I can given what's there to work with...not enough of the too small cupboards and an odd layout.
Check out my pics to see all the fun I've had so far...and it has been fun, sometimes! LOL Not bad for a single gal- good thing I'm handy and not afraid of power tools!


----------



## glamgirrl (Feb 19, 2010)

*More pics...*

Here's some more pics of my renos...


----------

